# أين أجد آلات cnc عمل قوالب الشوكولاته البلاستيك



## أبو-عبدالعزيز (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعمل في مجال الشوكولاته 

وأريد أن أعمل قوالب للشوكولاته بالشعارات والأسماء نفس الصور


http://hh7.net/Sep/hh7.net_13170297921.jpg

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Evozx87WL.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-61trZb1owXg/TZ3RbXAKBdI/AAAAAAAAAYU/L54GIEVq73A/s1600/W15.jpg


أرجو إفادتي بكيفية الحصول على الآلات الخاصه وكل ما يخص عمل هذه القوالب

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ksaid (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
هذا الرابط يعطيك فكرة كيف صنعت هذه القوالب
http://www.rc-scale.com/francais/_modelisme/tips/thermomoulage_p1.html
http://forum.heli4.com/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=14307
وهذا طبعا بع صنع القالب من الخشب مثلا و وضعه تحت البلاستيك الساخن و تسحب الهواء


----------



## أبو-عبدالعزيز (27 يناير 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (28 يناير 2012)

احنا في الخدمه 
نحن نصنع ماكينات السي ان سي لعمل الموديلات وماكينات تشكيل القوالب علي الموديلات
لو محتاج اي مساعده راسلني علي الخاص


----------

